# Pulsar Kinetic Par087X1 Vs Seiko 5 Snk809K2 Automatic ?



## bigup_uk (May 9, 2013)

Hi all, these 2 watches have caught my eye, im after a daily beater that i can wear without worrying if it gets scratched etc etc

the pulsar is Â£70 and the Seiko 5 around Â£50-Â£60 at the moment. I initalqlty wanted a Seiko Moinster but as i wear a shirt and tie i think it could be a the big side.

anyway, pics below, what you reckon?

Pulsar Kinetic Watch PAR087X1










Seiko 5 SNK809K2 AUTOMATIC



your thoughts much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I would buy the Pulsar as itâ€™s also a Seiko!


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I wear a shirt and tie and the monster is fine and dandy.

The two you've posted look good you will now get my subjective view on which is best.

As the Seiko looks more 'military' and rugged it gets my vote


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

As mentioned above they both look good but for me it would be the Pulsar.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I had the Seiko, but found it too small, but then there's only 1mm between the 2 watches I think.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

The seiko's easier for moddin


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Purely based on looks, I'd go for the Seiko.


----------



## bigup_uk (May 9, 2013)

Thanks guys

Which one is toughest. I mean stand up to daily beating?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Pulsar is a brand owned by Seiko, so it will have a Seiko movement in it...go for the one you like best....personally, I think the Seiko looks better, as it has day/date, and the Pulsar only has a date with a cyclops magnifier which I hate, (apart from the one on my Rolex :lol: ) MHO only you understand. :yes:


----------



## Cheeseboy24 (May 4, 2013)

Seiko for me. Have had some previously and lays impressed with them. It's great alive as well


----------



## Cheeseboy24 (May 4, 2013)

Value... Not alive (sorry)


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

buy the monster !


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

The 809 is a great watch &, like all 5s, amazing quality for the price.

It's also worth considering the SNKH63 which is similar but slightly larger & has 20mm lug spacing........


----------



## bigup_uk (May 9, 2013)

Thanks all, the SNKH63 does look awesome. I was worried the 809 would be too small.

But Carnot find it in stock on the usual sites. ( at reasonable price )


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

I've had that particular Pulsar for nearly 4 years and have been wearing it as a beater doing DIY, the garden, car maintenance, and other rough stuff and it's brilliant. The crystal is hardlex, so is now quite marked (I have not been careful) but it doesn't impair the view of the dial, which I think is pretty much the most readable of any watch I have. Whilst moving house I managed to detach the strap, the watch fell onto my drive from shoulder height and I lost a spring bar in the process, but the watch was unaffected. It keeps excellent time (currently losing about 1 second a month). The kinetic movement keeps going for circa 6 months without a shake.

And as others have said, it's a Seiko underneath. So, what's not to like? :thumbup:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Pulsar all the way, and you can put it on a sensible strap, so it won't matter if you lose a spring bar (



RTM Boy said:


> I lost a spring bar in the process,


 oops)!

[IMG alt="IMG_20210211_104931172(1).thumb.jpg.72fd69710b80c4e65c1ba226ab03dcf7.jpg" data-ratio="102.56"]https://forumgallery.s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/monthly_2021_02/IMG_20210211_104931172(1).thumb.jpg.72fd69710b80c4e65c1ba226ab03dcf7.jpg[/IMG]

Also can be charged in a toothbrush charger.

And they keep going for years - there are lots of these available on the bay - I managed to buy the most expensive one! Wish I had known they were only £70.00 new. Anyway, it was worth it to get this one from the home of a non-smoker with no pets. I never thought to put that in my sales adverts before ....


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

7 years later… :laugh:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

it'salivejim said:


> 7 years later… :laugh:


 I think that there's a time portal around here somewhere ...... :huh:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

artistmike said:


> I think that there's a time portal around here somewhere ...... :huh:


 Aha! But this is a valid thread now for the 'used' market, and there is a strong likelihood that someone who has had one, or both, from new, will chip in with a long term test report, especially on the longevity of a power cell (capacitor) about which I am especially curious.

What I would say is that the finish on the Pulsar is a solid long-term bet, I suppose it is bead blasted, but it reminds me of the 'parkerised' finish on the old Benrus military watches of the 60s and 70s. The chamfers on the lugs are very clean.









So there we are, Jet Jetski, thread up-cycling champion.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Can't beat a good thread revival! :rltrlt:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Jet Jetski said:


> Also can be charged in a toothbrush charger.
> 
> And they keep going for years - there are lots of these available on the bay - I managed to buy the most expensive one! Wish I had known they were only £70.00 new. Anyway, it was worth it to get this one from the home of a non-smoker with no pets. I never thought to put that in my sales adverts before ....


 Mine was just £60 - but it was 10 years ago. I've got it on right now! :biggrin:



artistmike said:


> I think that there's a time portal around here somewhere ...... :huh:


 I wish there was - I'd go back and buy a gross of these Pulsars :laugh: :laugh:



Jet Jetski said:


> Aha! But this is a valid thread now for the 'used' market, and there is a strong likelihood that someone who has had one, or both, from new, will chip in with a long term test report, especially on the longevity of a power cell (capacitor) about which I am especially curious.
> 
> What I would say is that the finish on the Pulsar is a solid long-term bet, I suppose it is bead blasted, but it reminds me of the 'parkerised' finish on the old Benrus military watches of the 60s and 70s. The chamfers on the lugs are very clean.
> 
> ...


 Well my 10-year-old one is still going strong, second hand still lines up perfectly with the second markers and right now it's running 1 second fast - I last reset it on 13th December. Yes, that's right 1 second fast and no, I'm not making it up.

Eat your heart out Rolex! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

RTM Boy said:


> second hand still lines up perfectly with the second markers


 Word.



RTM Boy said:


> Mine was just £60


 Snap!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jet Jetski said:


> Word.
> 
> Snap!


 I remember the Observer special offer was £45.00


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> £45.00


 A gross of those would have been a timely investment.


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

I like them both tbh .. I have the seiko










not the same pulsar but rather nice and price wise probably the same ?


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Sulie said:


>


 That's very nice.

TBH I paid a bit much for mine, but it is mint, and ... it came from a pet free and smoke free home! The original bracelet was in pretty good shape, but leather, and therefore not in keeping with the functionality of the piece.

Now I have to find one of these ...









There are other kinetic divers about, but mostly with weird bracelet lugs, this is no nonsense 22mm, I have the rubber strap waiting for it (or I will if I can persuade my son to let me have it back :laughing2dw: - well he doesn't use it) and I have some luminous resin to sort out the bezel fill at 12 o'clock. PAR107X1


----------

